# Pests



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

My last post on this subject was about homeless folks on the pier.

I do want to apologize to any legit homeless person that is trying to make their own way.

But this weekend things almost got out of hand with not homeless people, but pests.

One guy comes up trying to sell white trout so he can go to whataburger and get some food.

I might have went for this EXCEPT for the fact that he was drinking beer and had apparently been for quite a while. Why didnt he use that money for food?

Same guy wants to BORROW some bait. We give him some. He then goes and gets his buddy.

The next thing you know they are sitting on our tailgate, looking around in the truck for who knows what. We got that straightened out pretty quick though.

Then the new guys that comes up jerks up one of our chairs and starts to move it to his area because he hasnt sat down all day. We didnt like that either. Maybe he should have asked instead of just taken it.

The first guy then comes over to complain about the way we had treated his friend. We then gave them three options. 1. They could peacefully leave us alone. 2. We could call the Police. 3. Somebody could get a butt whupping. They chose number one. In fact one of them lefty the entire pier at the mention of police.

Later on this woman came through, and I dont even have time to tell all the load of crap she got started and with who all she got it started.

It was kinda like they wwere pushing to see how far they could go before we would complain.

Thanks for the ear folks.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

by the way these guys ride a yellow bicycle.

the lady walks up and down the pier and has on a different outfit every hour or so.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hunter,
Sounds like this needs to be reported to the proper authority. With no reports, law enforcement does not know a problem exists. Until there are more complaints lauched the problem will continue to get worse out there. I know we all like to look the other way but in todays crime ridden society we need to step-up to the plate and take back our communities at all costs. Glad to hear all concluded peacefully and no one got hurt. But, it might not end that way the next time. Take care out there and good fishin.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been thinking strongly about calling them, and I think I will next time.

Thanks for the advice ronjon.

Do any of you have the Pensacola Police Number handy?


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

Hunterclaus, I'm sorry to hear about that. Luckily I haven't had to deal with the things you went through, but the guy on a bike did try to sell me some trout. LOL.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess i just look like an easy mark.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

hunterclaus said:


> I've been thinking strongly about calling them, and I think I will next time.
> 
> Thanks for the advice ronjon.
> 
> Do any of you have the Pensacola Police Number handy?


 
The non-emergency phone # for the Pensacola Police Dept. is 435-1900

Of course - 911 works if it is more urgent.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks I got the number stored.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three Mile Fishing Pier*

I read posts of this type and reminisce about the old Three Mile Fishing Bridge when Capt John Soule ran it.

You could take the family out and really enjoy yourself.

Call the cops. You'll be glad that you did. They don't like cops. 

Have a nice day. JMHO C2


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been coming down here since the 70's. 

You are right. It didnt use to be this way.

Occassionaly a loud drunk, but they didnt even really bother you. You could tune them out.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yeah. I forgot this part. One of the homeless folks wanted the guy next to us to watch over him while his drunk butt was asleep. Laying right there on the bridge.

But the guy declined this request.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

visit any pier by a larger city and it is th at bad if not worse. cops usually don't care much as the trash is in one place


----------



## Jayallday01 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Me*



hunterclaus said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot this part. One of the homeless folks wanted the guy next to us to watch over him while his drunk butt was asleep. Laying right there on the bridge.
> 
> But the guy declined this request.


Yeah that would be me hunter. Like I said.....that lady had to have walked away from a mental institution.


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

If you would, please save 911 for an actual emergency, ie. if its turning violent, or they're committing a crime right then. 
To report them to PPD, a better number is 435-1845. That number is answered in dispatch. 
The 435-1900 number goes through a desk sergeant, who has to transfer you, and may be in the middle of something else at the moment you call.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I have an Alabama phone and didnt know whether or not 911 would actually get me the PPD.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

The best thing to do is to let them know your not a "mark" for them to start with. I have a hard time being rude to people but that is the only way with some of these types. Have your phone handy and if a second attempt is made to persuade you, pull it out and ask them if you need to call the police. Hunterclaus is a real nice guy and if you see him out there, you should let yourself be known to him.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> The best thing to do is to let them know your not a "mark" for them to start with. I have a hard time being rude to people but that is the only way with some of these types. Have your phone handy and if a second attempt is made to persuade you, pull it out and ask them if you need to call the police. Hunterclaus is a real nice guy and if you see him out there, you should let yourself be known to him.


 
Thanks sir, and so are you.

Every one i have met from the forums has been super nice.


----------

